# fait (prononciation, notamment dans : le fait, en fait, de fait, en fait de)



## xanana

Pourquoi la prononciation du mot «fait» ne se plie pas à une règle constante ?

Auprés d'un émission sur RFI, je trouve deux possibilités:

1) Dans «en fait», je l'ai entendu prononcer /fat/ (d'une façon anglais)

2) Dans les deux exemples ci-dessous, j'ai entendu /fair/ (d'une façon l'anglais)

«En mai 2004, un tribunal a dit qu'ils avaient fait exprès de rendre plus de 400 enfants malades, en leur faisant des piqûres pour leur donner le virus.»

«Sur place, on dit que 4 rebelles ont été tués, 15 faits prisonniers.»

Merci.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## psychotic_dummy

le mot "fait" se prononce "fay"(le "t" ne se prononce pas), sauf pour "en fait", ou ça ce fait prononcer "en phet" (comme *on fête*).


----------



## xanana

J'ai trouvé un exemple qui réfute le règle général ce que a été fourni par psychotic_dummy. Dans ce cas là,



> que c’est pas compliqué de soulager et de rassurer les femmes sur *le fait* que... bon, ben d’accord, elles fument et elles ont 20 ans


L'orateur s'est prononcé «le fait» ci-dessus comme *fête* aussi.


----------



## zaby

C'est vrai. 

Le participe passé est toujours prononcé 'fê'. Voici ce que dit l'atilf sur la prononciation du nom :



> *Prononc. et Orth. : (...) une tendance très marquée à faire sentir le t du substantif fait, au singulier, surtout quand il est final ou accentué : en fait, au fait, par le fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, il est de fait, (...) je l'ai pris sur le fait, c'est un fait, et même c'est un fait constant, c'est le fait d'un honnête homme, le fait de mentir, le fait du prince; mais on ne doit jamais faire sentir le t au pluriel, ni dans fait divers, singulier identique au pluriel, ni dans en fait de ou tout à fait``.
> *


----------



## AnneBS

Another question:
do you pronounce the 't' when saying "en fait" ?


----------



## stevetur

Yes, we are used to pronouce it.

But, I know some people natives from the south of France who do not pronounce it.
But in proper langage, you must, I think.


----------



## AnneBS

okay, thank you very much. I've heard people who do and people who don't as well, so I wasn't quite sure of it..


----------



## fille_heureuse

Hi, I'm confused about the prononciation of this word.  I've heard "en fait" pronounced like "en faites," but is the noun itself ("fait") pronounced as one would pronounce the conjugation of the verb "faire," for example?  Thanks!


----------



## FrançoisXV

as ever, it depends.
Read this:
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/fastshowart.exe?32}FAIT,+subst.+masc.}23146}23147}23147}0}5
the end is about how to pronounce it


----------



## polaire

"En fait" "Au fait": The "t" is pronounced.

"Je l'ai fait."  The "t" is silent in the past participle of the verb faire.

Introduction to the French Word au Fait


----------



## DearPrudence

david314 said:


> Dear prudence, but _not_ pronounced in _on fait, _of course. N'est-ce pas?


Yes, you're right

*Le fait est qu'il fait trop d'erreurs en français en fait.*

The "t" of "fait" is not pronounced for the first two "fait" but is for the last one only because it's a set expression.


----------



## Calamitintin

Sauf si on fait la liaison, auquel cas on dit [le faité que...]


----------



## DearPrudence

Oups, oui, pardon.   Au début j'avais dans l'idée d'écrire quelque chose comme *"le fait que ..."* (alors là, pour le coup, on ne prononce pas le "t") et puis tout ce subjonctif, ça m'a rebuté.


----------



## itka

Dans "en fait"  moi, je le prononce et je crois l'avoir toujours entendu prononcer...C'est comme souvent, il y a sûrement des variantes régionales...


----------



## misstiti

Bonjour a tous! je suis d'accord avec itka. Je sais que les parisiens ne le prononcent pas mais dans le sud ouest, il y a certains mots dont on prononce toutes les lettres


----------



## itka

C'est bien possible ! Mais je t'assure que je ne suis pas la seule 

Je me demande même si je l'ai entendu prononcer autrement que "au faittt"... Mais plus je fréquente ce forum, plus je m'aperçois que nous avons de grandes variations (régionales ou sociales ou liées à l'âge ou autres...) dont nous n'avons pas conscience habituellement...


----------



## DearPrudence

Like Itka, I pronounce the "t". I can't imagine saying:
"Au fait, et la famille, ça va ?"
But the site I had found here doesn't say anything about "*AU fait*" but only "en fait" et "de fait".

On the other hand I say:
"*Venons-en au fait*" (oops, not sure of the spelling all of a sudden. The TLF gives this one though) (& pronouncing the "t" doesn't shock me either ... My god, I'm lost!!  )

Youpi tout le monde !  
Look what I've found on Wiktionary!


----------



## Pipsy

Je suis d'accord avec le site- moi je ne prononce que le "t" à la fin de <en fait> (Quand j'étais petite je l'écrivais comme <en fête> !) Et j'avais toujours pensé que tous les français le prononçaient comme moi- mais il paraît que je suis la seule!

Pipsy.


----------



## mickaël

DearPrudence said:


> Youpi tout le monde !
> Look what I've found on Wiktionary!


Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce soit juste. 
Moi je ne prononce le "t" pour aucune des locutions adjectivales, par contre je le prononce dans le cas des locutions interjectives. 



			
				Pipsy said:
			
		

> moi je ne prononce que le "t" à la fin de <en fait> (Quand j'étais petite je l'écrivais comme <en fête> !) Et j'avais toujours pensé que tous les français le prononçaient comme moi- mais il paraît que je suis la seule!


Non, tu n'es pas la seule. Je le prononce aussi


----------



## frob

La prononcitation du "t" final marque la distinction entre le verbe faire (to do/to make en anglais) et le fait (fact en anglais). Le "t" n'est jamais proncone pour le verbe faire, mais peu l'etre pour le mot fait (fact).

Il en fait (to do) trop = pas prononce
En fait (as a matter of fact) , il est heureux = pronconce

dans "le fait est", le t est prononce a cause de la liaison avec est. Encore une fois, ca ne marche pas avec le verbe faire:
il le fait (he does it) evidement du mieux possible = le "t" n'est pas prononce, avec le verbe faire pas de liaison.


----------



## eirene1988

I have a pronunciation question. In my dictionary, the noun "fait" is said to be pronounced "fε" (final _t_ not pronounced). But I've often heard French speakers pronounce the final t in phrases like "en fait" (in fact). So, when is the final _t_ in *fait *pronounced, and when is it not? How about other phrases with "fait", like *au fait*, *en fait de*, etc.? 

Thank you so very much for your help.


----------



## lhb

Hello, 
quick answer : for the expressions "au fait, de fait, en fait" you can pronounce the "t". You also pronounce it with liaisons : "Devant le fait accompli".
In all others cases you don't: tout à fait, voie de fait, fait divers, prendre fait et cause, un fait, ...


----------



## ISIS33

Hi! 
You surely won't like my answerbut both pronunciations are right.
But in general you pronounce the "t" when "fait" is used a a noun : le fait de parler anglais, de fait en fait.
But in such expressions like "en fait", "au fait", you will pronounce the "t".
In any case, as a native speaker, I won't be shocked if the "t" is always pronounced... or not.


----------



## marcolo

I pronounce the "t" when I say "en fait et cause", because you have the linking, so I say :

an fai-tai-coze

Well, we all agree that when it is for the verb, the "t" is never pronounced. And when it is the noun, it depends. I think that it can vary depending the accent, in some parts of france the "t" is more said than in other parts. 

For example :

Le fait de prendre le train

I don't pronounce the "t" in that case, but I have already heard persons pronounce it. Globally I agree on the advice of "lhb".

I think that there are some expressions, where it is not pretty to say the "t" :

tout a fait, fait divers


For these expressions, say the "t" seems very weird...


----------



## Periscope

I don't know if there is a rule about the pronunciation of the 't' but I do pronunce all the 't', excepted for 'du fait de'.

I'd make a precision about *'au fait'*. If it's meaning is 'by the way', I would pronunce the 't': _au fait, tu étais au courant ?_. But if it is: _'être au fait'_ (like 'being aware of') then I wouldn't.

About *'du fait de'*, I don't pronunce the 't' maybe because it's followed by 'de', I don't know any specific rule but pronuncing the 't' doesn't sound well to me.

I don't know if it helps much


----------



## chagum

As for me, i think the "t" have to be pronunce in ALL these expressions. I'm french and if somebody talk to me without prunoncing the "t" it wouldn't be easy to understand.
The only one exception is : "du fait de" ( the 2 pronunciations are correct)

So if you want to be understood, then pronunce the "t" particularly in "au fait" (by the way) and "en fait" (actually) which are very usefull.


----------



## theflaneur

Why is this pronounced en faite when used to mean 'in fact' in French?


----------



## jann

Both pronunciations (with and without a voiced final T) are possible when _fait_ is a noun. 

Here is what the TLF says on the subject.  Follow the link, select the entry for the _substantif_ in the column at left, and then scroll to the end of the entry to read the details:





> *[fε], [fεt]*. Mart. _Comment prononce _1913, p. 327, note :
> --> "une tendance très marquée à faire sentir le _t _du substantif _fait,_ au singulier, surtout quand il est final ou accentué : _en fait, au fait, par le fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, il est de fait, _[...]
> --> "mais on ne doit jamais faire sentir le _t_ au pluriel, ni dans _fait divers,_ singulier identique au pluriel, ni dans _en fait de _ou _tout à fait_."


----------



## Fred_C

Actually, there is a mistake in the TLF 
You can (and it is recommended) to pronounce the final T in "tout à fait" if it means "very" and if it is followed by an adjective that begins in a vowel.
For example, you must definitely pronounce the T in :
"C'est tout à fait acceptable".


----------



## tilt

Le "on ne doit jamais" ne tient effectivement pas compte d'une éventuelle liaison.


----------



## jann

Fred_C said:


> For example, you must *definitely* pronounce the T in :
> "C'est tout à fait acceptable".


Definitely?!  It would be quite elegant to make this liaison, but I do not believe it to be among of the mandatory ones! 

That said, let us not get off-topic in a discussion of liaison.  As tilt points out, it's not so much a "mistake" as the simple fact that dictionary descriptions of pronunciation do not generally mention changes due to liaison, because liaison is a separate matter and it is assumed that you know those rules and patterns.


----------



## Little Star

Hi there, How do you pronounce "en fait" in French? Is that different from the one repeatedly heard "en fait" where "t" is obviously pronounced?


----------



## shaloo

hello little star,

its pronounced: on (o is like 'aw' in awkward and 'n' doesn't have its original sound but it is nasal) fay (like 'hay')

put together, its like... awn-fay


----------



## vanagreg

Personally, I pronounce the "t", but I can't say for the Parisians, as they have the (bad?) habit of skipping a lot of letters


----------



## Gutenberg

Go to this site and type "en fait", choose French (language) and Sophie (Voice).

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal

(pronounce the "t")


----------



## norwegian girl

I do pronounce the "t" too.  And it seems weird without it...


----------



## boterham

shaloo said:


> its pronounced: on (o is like 'aw' in awkward and 'n' doesn't have its original sound but it is nasal) fay (like 'hay')
> put together, its like... awn-fay


 
Not really...

In standard French, the "t" at the end is pronounced although there may be regional variations where it is not.

You can hear it pronounced here.


----------



## Quainteen

In fact (lol), all the french people do pronouce the ''t'', in Marseille, in Paris, or anywhere...


----------



## Fijbert

hi everyone,

I looked up how to say the term "actually" in french and it seems to be "en fait" but I'm pretty sure I've heard "en faite" before.

Am I crazy or is " en faite " also acceptable?


----------



## Helene1321

Because we prononce the "t" at the end when we say "en fait"!
"En faite" is a common writting mistake made by french native speakers.


----------



## Eric75

en fait : oui, on prononce le "t", toujours.
au fait, c'est plus compliqué :
"ah, au fait (= au passage), tu as des nouvelles de..." : oui, on prononce le "t" très nettement
"il est au fait (= au maximum) de sa forme" : oui, aussi, on prononce le "t", mais seulement légèrement
"était-il au fait (= au courant) que sa femme le trompait" : là, non, on ne le prononce pas.

Attention, ça c'est la pratique à Paris, mais je pense que ça peut être très différent dans le sud (tendance à plus prononcer les consonnes finales).


----------



## GerardM

Hi everyone,

Regarding "_*au fait*_", it's still more complicated than Eric75 says it.

Eric75, in my humble opinion, you made some mistakes as in
>"il est au fait (= au maximum) de sa forme" : oui, aussi, on prononce le "t", mais seulement légèrement
the word is not "fait" but "faîte" meaning summit and which doesn't have anything to do with "fait".
Eric75 says that the "t" is pronounced slightly... mainly due that Eric75 is a Parisian for whom the syllable "te" is not pronounced (or like a short shy-ish "t'") and due to the fact that "de sa forme" begins with a vowel.
>"était-il au fait (= au courant) que sa femme le trompait" : là, non, on ne le prononce pas.
The "t" is pronounced.
But in Paris and before a "q" (... fait que...), the "t" is light.

~~ edit

In "*en fait*", we pronounce the ending "t" (some people in some regions don't pronounce it)
In "*au fait*", we pronounce the ending "t" (the expression is usually followed by a comma).
In "au fait", "fait" can be in the expression "au fait," or can be the normal masculine word "un fait" (like in "était-il au fait que sa femme...") following the particle "au".


Regarding the word "*fait*" -
I don't want to be too long and too confusing but I would add:

-1- don't worry as it's pronounced a bit diferently according to the region (Parisians tend to swallow the end of the words, Provençaux tend to exaggerate it).
-2- when "fait" is an adjective (the past participle of "faire"), the "t" is not pronounced for the masculine form but it is for the feminine "faite"
Examples: "un mur fait de pierres", "elle n'est pas faite pour ce métier"
-3- when "fait" is a noun, things vary
Example before a vowel: "le fait est là" - we pronounce the "t" mainly due to the liaison
Example before a consonant: "le fait d'être heureux" - we don't pronounce the "t" or very slightly and in French, we don't like to distort (right verb??) our mouth so that when we have "t d", we swallow the "t" and one can only hear that the diphtong "ai" (of fait) is open
Example with a plural: "le film part de faits réels" - we don't pronounce the "t" (not even in Provence -so I think).

I must add that I'm living in Paris (but I was born in the south east of France).

HTH


----------



## telletubby

In fact! this is more of a pornonciation question. For years I thought it was spelled _en faite _because this was the way it always seemed to be pronounced. Can anyone explain to me why _en fait _usually sounds more like _en faite? _


----------



## pieanne

This might help you: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/en_fait


----------



## ascoltate

It should be mentioned that the "t" in "fait" is pronounced in the past participle most of the time in Québec French, and is often _not_ pronounced in the noun in expressions like "en fait"


----------



## quinoa

Evidemment, je suis du Sud-Ouest (Landes et Pyrénées atlantiques), autour de moi "au fait" et "en fait" font sonner leur "t".


----------



## yuechu

> It should be mentioned that the "t" in "fait" is pronounced in the past participle most of the time in Québec French


I think this is absolutely true. However, I do want to point out that this is only in the casual French for certain speakers, since it is (at least, I believe!) still a criticized pronunciation/non-standard, if the past participle is masculine and not feminine.


----------



## echidna

Bonjour, 

En français parlé, est-ce qu'on entend parfois le "t" dans ces expressions (_au fait _et _en fait_)? 

"Au fait," ça veut bien dire "by the way"? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 



echidna said:


> En français parlé, est-ce qu'on entend parfois le "t" dans ces expressions (_au fait _et _en fait_)?


Oui, cela dépend des différents accents régionaux.



echidna said:


> "Au fait," ça veut bien dire "by the way"?


Ça dépend du contexte. Cela peut aussi vouloir dire  "get to the point!"


----------



## -chocolatine-

et comment on fait pour prononcer "du fait que" ? C´est avec ou sans le t ?


----------



## mellow-yellow

Probably either way. The [t] appears to be an allophone--meaning, "one of a set of multiple possible spoken sounds (or phones) used to pronounce a single phoneme" where _single phoneme_ refers to the /ɛ/ sound (as in bed) and is alternatively pronounced as /ɛt/.


----------



## -chocolatine-

Merci mellow-yellow
mais est-ce que ça veut dire que l´on peut prononcer le mot fait toujours comme on veut ?


----------



## petit1

According to my Hachette dictionary, the "t" of the noun "fait" is not pronounced. But a lot of people do it, though.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Est-ce que le "t" dans l'expression "de fait" se prononce normalement ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Quel est le contexte?  Je crois qu'il en dépend pour savoir si on le prononce ou pas.  Il y a aussi des différences selon les régions.  La prononciation du t n'est jamais obligatoire, même si on tend à la privilégier de plus en plus et dans certaines tournures, et surtout quand il s'agit d'un substantif singulier.

Pour ma part, je pense que je prononce normalement le t dans *de fait*, mais franchement, ça dépend du contexte.


----------



## OLN

"Le _t _se prononce normalement." est ambigu. 

Je pense aussi qu'il s'agit de tendance ou d'habitude plutôt que de normalité (ou de norme ?).
Je prononce personnellement le _t_ dans les locutions "de fait" et "en fait".

CNRTL, fait, substantif :





> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [fε], [fεt]. Mart. _Comment prononce* _1913, p. 327, note ,,une tendance très marquée à faire sentir le _t _du substantif _fait,_ au singulier, surtout quand il est final ou accentué : _en fait, au fait, par le fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, il est de fait, (...) je l'ai pris sur le fait, c'est un fait,_ et même _c'est un fait constant, c'est le fait d'un honnête homme, le fait de mentir, le fait du prince;_ mais on ne doit jamais faire sentir le _t_ au pluriel, ni dans _fait divers,_ singulier identique au pluriel, ni dans _en fait de _ou _tout à fait_``. V. aussi Fouché _Prononc._ 1959, p. 405 : ,,Suivi d'un silence, _fait_ se prononce [fε] dans _un fait, c'est un fait, voie de fait, voici le fait, prendre sur le fait, tout à fait,_ etc. Mais il se prononce [fεt] dans _au fait!, en fait, de fait_``.


* _Comment on prononce le français_


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce que le "t" est normalement prononcé dans la locution _en fait de_ ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Phil512

Hello again yuechu
I would definitely pronounce the final "t" of "fait"


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Phil512!


----------



## Itisi

Ah bon, moi pas...

Par contre, si je disais 'Au fait,' oui, je le prononcerais...

Hmmm....


----------



## Phil512

I'll check that, Itisi.  But we agree about "au fait".


----------



## Phil512

Well, the fact is that I pronounce it.... but according to various sources, including BDL, the final t should silent in the expression "en fait de" . Au temps pour moi/autant pour moi !


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Ah bon, moi pas...


 Moi non plus.  Mais je prononcerais le « t » si c'était « en fait », tout court, non suivi de « de ».

@ yuechu :  You may want to read this other thread : *fait - prononciation du substantif*
And this page from the BDL, that Phil mentioned : *fait*


----------



## Itisi

Le choc du T avec le D n'est pas joli...


----------



## k@t

Pourtant, ce « choc » est fréquent, dans une prononciation standard française avec élision du schwa, on le trouvera dans :
_à la fête de l’école,
en tête de train,
une porte de bois_, etc.


----------



## Phil512

Exact, k@t, merci.
Comme on l'a (plus que) compris, je le prononce dans "en fait de" (et ne compte pas changer de prononciation) tout en citant honnêtement les références, ....et je n'y perçois personnellement aucun choc désagréable .
Ma femme, interrogée sans influence de ma part, a répondu de la même façon. D'oû l'idée d'un régionalisme éventuel (???). .. Je cherche mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé s'il y en existe un..


----------



## Nicomon

«_En fètt de_ » ne me choque pas. Je dis seulement que perso, je ne prononce pas le « t ».
Je trouve plus facile de prononcer _« en-fè-de ». _


----------



## k@t

@Phil512 
Ça vaut, ce que ça vaut, mais _Wiktionnaire_ fait un peu bande à part, puisqu'il donne le _*t*_ prononcé dans _*en fait de*_.
(Possiblement le rédacteur de l'article prononce de la même façon que vous. )


----------

